# Who is your favourite UFC fighter? and WHY



## dani416 (Jun 20, 2007)

I am a fan of the UFC, I have watched a little Pride/K1 and also like it however the UFC is very well known so it is most talked about. 

My personal favourite is Rich Franklin as he seems very genuine and true to himself and fans, his grappling and submission skills keep surprising me. His win by knockouts make his fights very intresting to watch as I find myself waiting for that one powerful strike to land for the KO win.. Rich was a trainer on The Ultimate Fighter Season 2 and his training methods proved to work very well with his recruits. His pride and will to win allways encourage me and he has become a role model of mine. I hope to see alot more out of Rich Franklin and wish him luck in his career.​


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

I lean towards Matt Hughes.
It's not an issue of his skills, he just seems to be a really nice guy.  Of course he is an amazing fighter, but I always like the good guys.

AoG


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 21, 2007)

Karo is probably my fave, his judo is sick.  Also Shogun, who is not officialy in the UFC yet but will be soon, is a close second.  I love his style and natural skills as well.  Number 3 is GSP, dude is a beast and lives up to the nickname of "Gentleman George"


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 21, 2007)

Joe Divola said:


> Karo is probably my fave, his judo is sick. Also Shogun, who is not officialy in the UFC yet but will be soon, is a close second. I love his style and natural skills as well. Number 3 is GSP, dude is a beast and lives up to the nickname of "Gentleman George"


 
Great choices Joe,
I have them in a bit different order

I have GSP as my fave for exactly the same reasons - although I'm not sure what happened with him in the Matt Serra fight.

I have Karo as my number two, exactly like you, becuase his judo (without the gi) is just a joy to watch.  Did you see TUF last week?  I'm not quite sure what happened between Karo and Nate Diaz - there's so much editing on that show...


----------



## Odin (Jun 21, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I lean towards Matt Hughes.
> It's not an issue of his skills, he just seems to be a really nice guy. Of course he is an amazing fighter, but I always like the good guys.
> 
> AoG


 

Thats the first time i have ever heard the words Nice guy and Matt hughes used in the same sentence.

( :


----------



## jonnyofthemadstabbins (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't be the only who thinks that Rampage may be the best thing to happen to the UFC since Tank Abbot!  That guy is a freakshow!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 21, 2007)

Current or former?  If it includes former ones, I would have said Vitor Belfort.  The man's punching speed and power are simply amazing, and he put a serious hurting on some rather largish people.  



jonnyofthemadstabbins said:


> I can't be the only who thinks that Rampage may be the best thing to happen to the UFC since Tank Abbot! That guy is a freakshow!



Hey now...  David "Tank" Abbott did bring some entertainment to the franchise, during the earlier years.  His "pitfighting" style was, to say the least, unpredictable...

I actually liked him better as a commentator, though.  I still remember when he was the commentator for the fight between Belfort and Abbott's disciple, Scott Ferrozzo.  Belfort KO's Ferrozzo in less than a minute, after smashing him with two straight jabs and a nasty cross.


----------



## jonnyofthemadstabbins (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, Vitor was something else... until he was forced to stop taking steroids.  Then he found Jesus... then he lost his sister (she was kidnapped and ransomed).  After all that, he lost his ability to fight at a competative level.


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 23, 2007)

George is an easy guy to have as a fave Catalyst.  I think losing to Serra was "one of those things".  GSP is back with his old camp and will get his belt back soon enough.


----------



## treva (Jul 16, 2007)

Marucio Shogun Rua is my fave. He's just been signed to the UFC too, supposed to debut in Sept.



jonnyofthemadstabbins said:


> I can't be the only who thinks that Rampage may be the best thing to happen to the UFC since Tank Abbot! That guy is a freakshow!


 
See if you can find the Shogun Rua / Rampage Jackson fight on Dailymotion.com. After the fight Rampage was quoted as saying that Shogun was the best fighter he's ever fought.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2007)

Rampage Jackson is the best thing for the UFC right now so I'll go with him.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would have to go with Rampage Jackson and GSP as my favorites.


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2007)

Admin Note

Thread moved to MMA.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a soft spot for Forrest Griffin.  Not the most skilled guy out there, but he always gives 100% effort.


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 25, 2007)

Chuck Liddel for me - pure heart , and skill.


----------



## geocad (Jul 25, 2007)

My vote is for GSP too.  Very skilled and IS NOT the ***** talker or provoker like others.  I also like Matt Hughes... until he speaks.  GSP appears to be a humble person kind of like a munk.  Lets hope he takes the win over JK.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 27, 2007)

Matt Hughes all the way.

He is one tough dude who can fight stand up and on the ground.

I also love the fact that he is a devout Christian and writes about this weekly on his blogs.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a bunch.

Nick Diaz - A BJJ black belt with fantastic jiu jitsu and sick boxing to go along with it. He **** talks, but is a nice guy, who's motto is basically "put up or shut up" (The fight against Gomi was amazing)

Matt Serra - Such an underdog, yet he trains and prepares and knocks out GSP. You can't beat him on the ground, and I guess his striking is pretty underrated.

Randy Couture - Cuz well... he's Randy Couture.

Quinton Jackson - Funny guy, also a very christian man. He's got great wrestling, brutal slams, a solid chin, and heavy hands.

Anderson Silva - Possibly the best MT clinch in MMA, good hands, and no slouch on the ground.

"Shogun" Rua - Brutal MT, good takedowns, and great BJJ.


----------



## geocad (Aug 17, 2007)

I've already posted so I'll add another to the list.  I think BJ Penn should be one of the great fighters mentioned (at least when he's in proper condition).  I think his flexability during his ground game is pretty impressive.


----------

